# opzij van - naast



## bibibiben

Het is nooit in me opgekomen om ook eens een vraag te stellen. Wat een gemiste kans. 

Mijn vraag: hoe acceptabel is _opzij van _als synoniem van _naast_? In combinatie met personen is _opzij van _onbruikbaar, dat is wel duidelijk. _Naast mij _kan wellicht vervangen worden door _aan mijn zijde_, maar niet door _opzij van mij_. Maar hoe zit het met _opzij van de vaatwasser_? Mag dat als volwaardige vervanger van _naast de vaatwasser_ gelden?


----------



## Peterdg

"Opzij van" is voor mij sowieso niet erg gebruikelijk en het is ook geen synoniem voor naast. Waar ik het eventueel wel zie zitten is in een zin als: "De aansluiting bevindt zich opzij van de vaatwasser", waar dit niet naast de vaatwasser is maar aan de zijkant van de vaatwasser.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou het niet gebruiken, maar ik kan er enig begrip voor opbrengen als iemand "opzij van de vaatwasser" zou gebruiken maar dan zoals Peter het beschrijft. Voor mij is het namelijk niet echt hetzelfde als "naast" . Zo zou er een nieuw gebruik met een ietwat nieuwe betekenis kunnen ontstaan, die dan meteen een soort recht van bestaan zou krijgen... Ik zie het mij wel niet gebruiken...


----------



## triptonizer

Het bestaat! WNT geeft als voorbeeld "opzij van de schoorsteen" (= "aan de linker- of rechterzijde"). Voor mij houdt "opzij" veeleer een beweging in, waarschijnlijk onder invloed van samenstellingen als opzijleggen, -duwen, -zetten etc. Of komt het door de Nederlandse bard die ons "Opzij! Maak plaats! Wij hebben ongelofelijke haast" schonk?


----------



## ThomasK

Ongelooflijk! De beweging vind ik persoonlijk niet nodig bij 'opzij van', ik zie het nogal statisch...


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ik kom het hier voor het eerst tegen, denk ik.


----------



## bibibiben

Eerst even een antwoord op enkele reacties:



Peterdg said:


> "Opzij van" is voor mij sowieso niet erg gebruikelijk en het is ook geen synoniem voor naast. Waar ik het eventueel wel zie zitten is in een zin als: "De aansluiting bevindt zich opzij van de vaatwasser", waar dit niet naast de vaatwasser is maar aan de zijkant van de vaatwasser.


Het gaat hier om een situatie waarbij X deel uitmaakt van de zijkant van Y. Een zeer gebruikelijke betekenis van _opzij van_, maar die had ik niet op het oog.



ThomasK said:


> Ongelooflijk! De beweging vind ik persoonlijk niet nodig bij 'opzij van', ik zie het nogal statisch...


Lijkt mij ook. _Opzij van _drukt van zichzelf geen beweging uit, zoals _door ... heen_ dat bijvoorbeeld wel doet. Wel kan ik me goed voorstellen dat _opzij van _gebruikt wordt in combinatie met een werkwoord dat beweging uitdrukt.

Mijn probleem met _opzij van _is dat, vergeleken met _naast_, de gebruiksmogelijkheden net wat beperkter lijken.

Laat ik positief beginnen. Onderstaande zinnen heb ik van internet geplukt (van zowel Vlaamse als Nederlandse sites) en komen op mij over als volstrekt natuurlijk Nederlands:
– Zo gingen er kinderen voor of opzij van de vrachtwagen staan.
– De kist staat opzij van het altaar [...]
– Het Vrijthof is het huidige voorhof van de Sint-Germanuskerk, gelegen opzij van het hoofdkoor van de kerk [...]
_– _Opzij van de kast, half in de schaduw, stond tante Jo.
– Sjoekoemar zette de rugzak en gympen opzij van de koelkast.
– [...] parkeren we de auto aan het begin van een doodlopende weg opzij van het park.
– Een kleine zithoek opzij van de keuken.
– Het is het hoge gebouw met de blinde muren en de verluchtingskap, wat opzij van de boerderij.
– Ze mag opzij van de school langs een klein poortje naar binnen.
– [...] kunnen ze voorkomen in een uitgebreid gebied van hoog in de hals bij het tongbeen, tot laag in de borstholte in de buurt van het hart,
voor of achter de slokdarm, en opzij van de halsslagaders.

Daarentegen lijkt _opzij van _me in deze zelfverzonnen voorbeelden niet of niet goed mogelijk:
– De speld lag opzij van de naald.
– Hij zette de fles wijn opzij van de krant.
– Opzij van de rode kraal legde ze een blauwe kraal.
– Nederland ligt opzij van Duitsland.
– Opzij van de plas bloed stond een hond te kwispelen.

Het komt mij voor dat _X opzij van Y _alleen acceptabel is als er bij Y ook daadwerkelijk sprake is van een (duidelijk waarneembare) zijkant. Als dat niet zo is, dan lijkt alleen _X naast Y _mogelijk.

Er lijkt evenwel meer aan de hand te zijn. Deze zinnen lijken me namelijk toch ook nte niet helemaal aanvaardbaar:
– De school staat/ligt opzij van de kerk.
– De bibliotheek staat/ligt opzij van de universiteit.

Hoewel een kerk en een universiteit een duidelijk waarneembare zijkant hebben, lijkt deze formulering gebruikelijker te zijn:
– De school staat/ligt naast de kerk.
– De bibliotheek staat/ligt naast de universiteit.

Of verbeeld ik me dit maar?

Nog iets: in mijn eerste post zei ik dat _opzij van _in combinatie met personen niet bruikbaar lijkt te zijn, maar dat is bij nader inzien een te boude uitspraak. Ik ben inmiddels zinnen tegengekomen waarin _opzij van _op natuurlijke wijze gecombineerd wordt met personen. Misschien niet geheel verwonderlijk: ook mensen hebben een zijkant, al wordt dat vaak niet zo genoemd.


----------



## ThomasK

Lijkt mij een te verdedigen hypothese. Het lijkt mij een precisering van 'naast' dat toch een nogal brede betekenis heeft - en in wezen een soort verkorting van 'aan de zijkant van' (gebruiken jullie dat woord in Nederland?). Veel zinnen in je eerste lijst zou ik echter nooit gebruiken.
Het impliceert in mijn ogen ook va akdat iets minder belangrijk is, en mogelijk is dat de reden waarom de _school/ bibliotheek_-zinnen niet evident zijn met 'opzij van'...



bibibiben said:


> Laat ik positief beginnen. Onderstaande zinnen heb ik van internet geplukt (van zowel Vlaamse als sites) en komen op mij over als volstrekt natuurlijk Nederlands:
> 
> Zo gingen er kinderen voor of opzij van de vrachtwagen staan.
> De kist staat *opzij van het altaar* [...]
> Het Vrijthof is het huidige voorhof van de Sint-Germanuskerk, gelegen opzij van het hoofdkoor van de kerk [...]
> *Opzij van de kast*, half in de schaduw, stond tante Jo.
> Sjoekoemar zette de rugzak en gympen opzij van de koelkast.
> [...] parkeren we de auto aan het begin van een doodlopende weg opzij van het park.
> Een kleine zithoek *opzij van de keuken*.
> – Het is het hoge gebouw met de blinde muren en de verluchtingskap, wat opzij van de boerderij.
> – Ze mag *opzij van de school* langs een klein poortje naar binnen.
> – [...] kunnen ze voorkomen in een uitgebreid gebied van hoog in de hals bij het tongbeen, tot laag in de borstholte in de buurt van het hart,
> voor of achter de slokdarm, en opzij van de halsslagaders.


 Er zijn er toch wel meer die ik oké vind, maar ik zou die uitdrukking zelf niet gebruiken...


----------

